# Mushy poop



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 15, 2013)

This morning Muppet spent a lot of time in her litterbox. When she finally left there was a big pile of mushy poop. It was still formed but very soft and all different sizes. What really struck me though was the smell. Smelled like a lot of bunny gas! Gave her some critical care which she is eating on her own and I will go get some baby gas drops a little later...Anything else I should do?


----------



## JBun (Mar 15, 2013)

Rabbits having soft poop can be caused by several things: diet, stress, bacteria, and parasites. With the diet, you want to try and figure out if maybe she ate something recently that has caused the upset, like a new food, or somethng off the floor. If not, is she getting too many carbs and sugars in her diet that is upsetting the balance of her gut flora. If not diet related, has she had something happen recently that has caused her to feel stressed. If both of these are ruled out, then she may have picked up a bacteria or parasite somehow. In which case, she'll need to go to the vet and have a fecal done to determine if there is a bacterial or parasitic problem.

The best thing to do is to stop pellets and treats(sugars, fruit, grain, starches, and carbs of any kind) and feed lots and lots of grass hay. You may even want to stop veggies. You aren't going to need to feed her critical care either, unless she stops eating. If she has loud gurgling coming from her stomach or severe bloating, you'll need to get her to the vet immediately. If she is sitting hunched up or pressing her belly to the floor, and not moving around alot, she may have some stomach discomfort, and giving simethicone may help. But if it's just a mild diet imbalance, hay is the best thing to correct that. If after a couple days the soft poop hasn't cleared up, or her behavior alters and her condition worsens, get her into the vet right away, as there is most likely something more serious going on and she will need meds to clear it up.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 15, 2013)

I would give the gas meds just to be on the safe side. It can't hurt her and it may help. She may be experiencing an upset of some kind. The loud gurgling isn't really a vet emergency unless the gas meds are not working and you have given 3 doses, and she is still experiencing gas. If she stops eating, then it is a vet emergency. Keep her hydrated and make sure she eats plenty of hay.

So here is what you do: Hay and water diet for a few days at the very least, give her simethicone for the gas. Make sure she is drinking, keeping her hydrated is a must. She could have to mushy poops because she isn't getting enough water, or it could be too much water. But too much water is better than too little water. I hope that Muppet gets better soon.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Lots of good comments so far. When I see mushy poos in an adult bunny without gas and the bunny's still eating, I give the bunny only hay, water, and probiotics until it gets better or 12 hours. Simethicone is also fine. I sometimes give pedialyte because it encourages them to drink as well without adding sugar.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 17, 2013)

In the past with our buns, I cut off the veggies for a couple of days and upped the hay.


----------

